# Healthcare



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are looking to move to Portugal later this year, initially we will rent 'longish' term before buying a property in the Coimbra region. We would appreciate advice on the subject of healthcare. We are both in good health (ages 55 & 60) but have been given conflicting opinions as to whether private healthcare is required/necessary. We do appreciate that it is ultimately our choice but is it compulsory/better for ex pats in Portugal to have private cover? If you can pass on any advice or point us in the right direction that would be a big help.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might like to look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...gal/338217-ol-chestnut-medical-insurance.html


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

This is my experience.
We are late 40s early 50s couple who moved to portugal in August 2012.
Both have repeat prescriptions for various ailments. We joined a private clinic in town to ensure we can have prescriptions readily available to us.
We both are registered at the local clinic ( nobody there speaks much English but can be helpful )
Between the 2 we have managed but I would recommend a private clinic where you can drop in every evening and see a doctor for no extra cost ( annual clinic fees around E150 )
In saying this I have had emergency surgery and complete hysterectomy on the Portuguese NHS for next to nothing and can't fault this service.
So my advice is get registered at your local doctors and have a back up with a private clinic. No private insurance is needed in my opinion.
Kim


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I've just renewed my ACP (Portuguese AA/RAC) membership and as part of that, I can call and arrange for a doctor to call at my house for €10 per visit.... and although I've never tried it, would assume one could request an English speaking one. 

It also gives all kind of additional freebies, including a discount on fuel in BP garages.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's sensible prudent and necessary to register in the state NHS system, you never know what's round the corner, many insurers also stipulate you have to be in state system as well,even when visiting other EU countries most insurance stipulates you need a EHIC which you won't get her unless you are registered, private medical is fine if you under a certain age so premiums are reasonable but hopeless if you have any existing problems, keep it as an option or an addition to a fundamentally good system.
For a EU Citizen health insurance is not a requirement for being a Portuguese Residentbut a personal option


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

kw60 said:


> ... but I would recommend a private clinic where you can drop in every evening and see a doctor for no extra cost ( annual clinic fees around E150 )...
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim, Can you tell me where you found the private clinic that you mentioned for €150 p.a. please? I'm trying to help out a couple in Coimbra who are looking for something along those lines but I'm not able to find anything let alone at that price.

Thanks


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Hi johnboy.
My neighbour in next village introduced me to it, I don't think I would have ever found it myself. It's in cantanhede and it's called Centro Medico São Mateus Lda.
Maybe they have other branches in other towns.
The phone number is 231 428 758 worth a call if your Portuguese is good but there is always someone there who speaks English.
Kim


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

That's great Kim. Thanks a lot.


----------

